# Can you convert forks from Coil to Air



## Gabbo_21 (Sep 3, 2017)

Currently my Trek has Rockshox XC30 coil forks and a friend has applied some one off pin stipping to the sliders of my forks.

I was wondering if the XC30 could be converted to a Air setup instead of coil. Google search makes reference to the XC32 but wasn’t sure if the same applied to the XC30.

I’ve only just returned to riding after a 10 year absence after braking my back. Not knowing how well I would cope riding I didn’t go all out on a bike but looked at something I could still build up from. My bikes I used to ride ended up as self builds over time.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

No, the coils will score the inside of the stancions to where even if you could swap the internals (which I don't know if it's possible anyway), the seals in the air internals won't seal. 

Just ride it and when you feel like you're ready for something better, get a new fork.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Harryman said:


> No, the coils will score the inside of the stancions to where even if you could swap the internals (which I don't know if it's possible anyway), the seals in the air internals won't seal.
> 
> Just ride it and when you feel like you're ready for something better, get a new fork.


Lies.

Improve Your Bicycle Fork Suspension: 6 Steps


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

You could possibly do it with the air cartridge from a 30 Silver Solo Air.

XC32 conversion: http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/rockshox-xc-32-tk-coil-solo-air-conversion-868476.html

https://www.sram.com/service/include-archived/rockshox/435


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Harold said:


> Lies.
> 
> Improve Your Bicycle Fork Suspension: 6 Steps


That's pretty hokey.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

rm25x said:


> That's pretty hokey.


more than pretty hokey, it's 100% BS.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Harold said:


> Lies.
> 
> Improve Your Bicycle Fork Suspension: 6 Steps


If I had a fork I hated and no money and way too much time on my hands I might mess with this. But, probably not.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

Is the coil spring to soft or to firm for your weight? Thats really the only advantage to air is its adjustable for your individual weight.

The valving in the damping side is what makes high end suspension function so well. Nothing to do with air vs coil.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Coil springs ride better. Sometimes much better. If yours rides bad, its not because of the spring.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Gabbo_21 said:


> a friend has applied some one off pin stipping to the sliders of my forks.
> .


1st off what?

I love coils,,,Im all coil all the time,to me nothing compares to the plushness of coil suspension,,,,you may have the wrong spring for your weight


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

One Pivot said:


> Coil springs ride better. Sometimes much better. If yours rides bad, its not because of the spring.


http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/when-will-we-see-coil-forks-again-997601.html

Most people in the post above agreed that coil forks ride better in general. Is it wrong to assume XC riders prefer coil and all-mountain/downhill guys prefer air? I just don't see a lot of 180mm coil forks out there...

So this leads me to the question (an XC question):

What in your (or anyone's reading this) opinion(s) is the best 100mm or 120mm coil fork at any price, and then what is the best 100mm or 120mm coil fork for the money? And what subjectively are you really getting from the two you recommend? Smoother ride, better performance on the trail or both?


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

you have it backwards. ALL XC racers will go air for weight if given the choice.

Some freeride and jump forks will be coil for better tuneability and progression etc. There are more Genres than XC and Downhill. 

best 100mm fork for the money IMO. Manitou Marvel Pro if you can get a deal. Can be run at 120 as well. Sid RLC or RTC3 will be lighter and have more flex. Lots of other competitors in this space.

The best 120 fork out there, period, Pike RTC3 (or RLC) 120. Its not the lightest!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Gabbo_21 said:


> ...
> I was wondering if the XC30 could be converted to a Air setup instead of coil. Google search makes reference to the XC32 but wasn't sure if the same applied to the XC30..


Very simple process Just 4 steps

Step 1 - Remove old coil fork from the bike
Step 2 - Order new air fork
Step 3- Install new air fork
Step 4 - Throw old coil fork away

Seriously it is not that coil forks are bad and air forks are good. Cheap crappy forks are bad and high quality forks are good. You can get very good coil forks. Air forks tend to be lighter as air is lighter than metal so for XC applications Air is preferred. For applications where feel and performance take back seat to weight coils can still be quite good.


----------



## djtempo7 (Sep 17, 2017)

What did your friend do?



Gabbo_21 said:


> Currently my Trek has Rockshox XC30 coil forks and a friend has applied some one off pin stipping to the sliders of my forks.
> 
> I was wondering if the XC30 could be converted to a Air setup instead of coil. Google search makes reference to the XC32 but wasn't sure if the same applied to the XC30.
> 
> I've only just returned to riding after a 10 year absence after braking my back. Not knowing how well I would cope riding I didn't go all out on a bike but looked at something I could still build up from. My bikes I used to ride ended up as self builds over time.


----------



## AM631 (Dec 29, 2020)

cobba said:


> You could possibly do it with the air cartridge from a 30 Silver Solo Air.
> 
> XC32 conversion: RockShox XC 32 TK Coil to Solo Air Conversion
> 
> https://www.sram.com/service/include-archived/rockshox/435


could you do this for a RST blaze (coil) 100mm?


----------



## Noddinggod (Apr 5, 2021)

RonSonic said:


> If I had a fork I hated and no money and way too much time on my hands I might mess with this. But, probably not.


Probably not for sure lol. That seems like way too much work. The poster didn't say if money was an issue. If not buy a new fork! Can't go wrong with new suspension.


----------



## AM631 (Dec 29, 2020)

Noddinggod said:


> Probably not for sure lol. That seems like way too much work. The poster didn't say if money was an issue. If not buy a new fork! Can't go wrong with new suspension.


thanks


----------

